# Tried a fillet knife handle



## drycreek (Dec 13, 2018)

Put a handle on a fillet knife for a Christmas present. Camphor burl purchased here from wood128.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 14, 2018)

Yep, looks good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 14, 2018)

Great gift! Beaut of a handle! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## birddog (Dec 14, 2018)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Dec 16, 2018)

Very nice burl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jon66 (Dec 18, 2018)

Very nice gift!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 20, 2018)

Gorgeous!


----------

